# Info needed on Lampropelma violaceopes



## Thomas2015 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

Does anybody have any info on keeping these tarantulas? I've looked all around and there doesn't seem to be any solid care sheets or anything on the intensity of the bite. Some tips or experiences would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Chrisduhfur (Mar 25, 2012)

I know they have a sub forum in the bite reports for the Lampropelma violaceopes and the search function on here is full of help.

I have one and she has a nasty temper. 

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## Lopez (Mar 25, 2012)

Did you look in the dark, without a torch? The best husbandry information for Lampropelma violaceopes is the second match in Google when you search for "Lampropelma violaceopes"

http://sites.google.com/site/asianarboreals/lampropelmaviolaceopes



EDIT

My sincere apologies - you specifically wanted information about the bite and I skim read your post. Erm, I'm assured by the only person who I know who's been bitten by one that it really hurt quite a bit, but I don't think she cried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas2015 (Mar 25, 2012)

No problem: I should have made everything a little more clear. I was more concerned that their venom may be comparable to something like a pokie, which I would rather stay away from for now. As for that care sheet: it was awesome! 

Thank you guys!


----------



## Lopez (Mar 25, 2012)

Thomas2015 said:


> As for that care sheet: it was awesome!
> 
> Thank you guys!


It was written by someone I know personally and the whole site is probably the best resource for Asian theraphosid care on the internet.


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 25, 2012)

Why are you so concerned about their bite? Are you planning on trying to handle it?


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 25, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> Why are you so concerned about their bite? Are you planning on trying to handle it?


Because they are extremely fast, defensive tarantulas that won’t hesitate to bite. Its much better to be forewarned and have knowledge of a tarantula's temperment and venom potency then going about it blindly and having you or god forbid someone else getting bitten by this blue blue of a spider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm very familiar with their behavior, I keep this species. IME, as long as you respect them & don't try to do anything foolish then you run very little risk of putting yourself in a position to get bit. I think people worry to much about how venomous a spider is - as long as your careful, you're cool. Then again, after 10 years of working with venomous snakes, a bite from a spider is the least of my worries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Mar 25, 2012)

i agree with you texas tree... however i think hamhock is being a responsible t owner and is right to answer the questions as well.. i too do research (including bite reports) on any t i own , or plan to own ... BEFORE buying it. i proper decent to proper husbandry, and have never been bit... doesn't mean things cant/wont JUST HAPPEN... these ARE ts were talking about.. highly unpredictable.


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but I find Ts to be quite predicable. If you work with them enough you begin to get a grasp on how they can/will behave & you can plan for their responses in advance. I'm far from a T expert on any level but going off of a few behavioral characteristics they can be read pretty easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Mar 25, 2012)

good luck with that... i too believe that they CAN be read a little bit, but that will never change me wanting to know what its capable of... never underestimate something that is frightened and angry...


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 25, 2012)

If dealt with correctly there's no reason they should be frightened or angry.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 25, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> Why are you so concerned about their bite? Are you planning on trying to handle it?


Everyone should be aware of the strength of a tarantula's venom, regardless of whether or not they plan to handle them. Plus, many (most even?) tarantula bites don't happen during handling. I've never been bitten, and I am confident that it will never happen. But still, being knowledgeable about the potential impact a bite could have should always be on a new keeper's mind when purchasing a new species. Especially if you are new to OW species. 

To the OP, if you're worried about keeping Pokies, than I would personally stay away from a Lampropelma until you feel more comfortable with keeping the "hotter" species. It seems as though Lampropelma venom may not be quite as bad as Poecilotheria (your mileage may vary), but in my experience, a Lampropelma is much more likely to try to bite than a Poecilotheria. If you're looking for a fast arboreal that can be a bit defensive, but don't want to worry about a bite keeping you in constant pain for a week, I highly recommend getting a Psalmopoeus. They are very fast, can be defensive at times, are stunningly beautiful, and their bite isn't as bad as most OWs. They are a great stepping stone to the OW arboreals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 25, 2012)

When do most bites happen then? I myself have never been bitten but then again I don't put my hands, or anything else for that matter, in a position to be bitten.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 25, 2012)

thats cool, but your being pretty pretentious saying it cant happen. like J said, most bites dont occur during handling... more like rehousing, packaging, feeding, and cage maintenance.  I never think i will be bit either, however, dont even BEGIN to pretend im not capable of taking a hit. Im not scared to be bit by ANY t but i still exercise caution handling or not, and research their bites potency and effects, should the unthinkable ever happen. Even if it cant help during that event, at least knowing what to expect will bring peace of mind, and reduce the panic that may or may not occur


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 25, 2012)

When did I ever say it couldn't happen? I merely suggested that if precautions are taken then there is no reason it should happen. That's not to say to anything couldn't happen though, I guess.


----------



## Thomas2015 (Mar 25, 2012)

The reason I'm concerned about the bite is that I'm a veterinary student and I may have to start surgery in the near future: muscle cramps and surgery don't mix. So, although I don't plan on handling any of the more venomous varieties (especially a pokie), I'd rather avoid the chance of an accidental bite altogether and simply work with tarantulas that have a lower toxicity until I've graduated. From what I hear, most bites occur during cage transfers and maintenance. (I'm still thinking about a p. miranda though, although I wonder if its worth the risk) I do have a Psalmopoeus irminia, and she keeps me on my toes.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 25, 2012)

aah.. well then i take it back.. not tryin to argue with anybody.. just would hate to see somebody get tagged. if i remember right, i read a reptile thread you started and saw some pretty cool snakes.. im sure somebody with exp. with HOT snakes like those knows that fire is capable of burning.. was just trying to reassure the op he is doing the right job by tryin to know what hes signing up for


----------



## Thomas2015 (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually, I don't have any experience with snakes hardly at all. I can't imagine that it was me posting that, although I do have some friends that have some AWESOME snakes. Thanks for the concern: this is why I'm trying to get all the facts before I consider buying any tarantula.


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 26, 2012)

You're right, I have worked with many very deadly snakes & in doing so I've learned a lot, not only about them but about animal behavior as a whole. To me, working with venomous snakes & tarantulas can be very similar at times & in my years & training with venomous snakes, I've learned how to go about things in a safe manor. With venomous snakes, there is absolutely no room for error, as your first mistake could easily be your last. I juat simply apply the same precautions when dealing with Ts.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 26, 2012)

wish the best for you then.. AND you thomas.. ts are amazing, but not worth your carreer. if ur uncomfortable with the t dont get it... if ya already did then refrain from interacting with it, or send it my way.. i dont mind hot ts, in fact, i kinda prefer them.:biggrin:


----------



## skar (Mar 26, 2012)

Lamp. vios are awesome but alot to deal with, Venom is strong enough, I believe was summed up nicely earlier.
I kinda see you wanting to be cautious but .. . eh I don't see any of these putting your career at risk anymore than the P. irminia ?
You'de have to call in either way and other than POSsible mechanical damage, effects will wear off in a little time . . . 
I can see getting bitten as a easy possibility, they move faster than you can see (sometimes) and climb any surface so .. . ya it could happen.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 26, 2012)

Overall, I have to say I find L.violaceopes pretty placid compared to most of the Asian species I have. I have handled my adult female when taking photographs (not deliberately - she just strolled up my arm) I wouldn't say I have ever been remotely close to being bitten by one of these.


----------



## Tarac (Mar 26, 2012)

Lopez said:


> Overall, I have to say I find L.violaceopes pretty placid compared to most of the Asian species I have. I have handled my adult female when taking photographs (not deliberately - she just strolled up my arm) I wouldn't say I have ever been remotely close to being bitten by one of these.
> 
> View attachment 101069


I have to agree although my Lampy and I have a no touching agreement 

Mine is really sluggish compared to most of the other arboreals in my collection.  She is very very camera shy, if the flash goes off even once she turns right around and goes back into her hide.  I only see her when the lights have been off for a bit.  But she hangs out right at the mouth of hide most of the time so I can see some legs most of the time and she does come out most nights.  I've never seen a threat posture from her at all, I think she's too lazy.  I've seen videos of them striking and threatening though so I know it is not beyond the realm of possibility, hence the no-touchy rule.  

As for venom, nobody really knows why OW are always reported to have worse bites in terms of the qualities of the venom (there's a link in another post about this species to an article about T venom and OW bites- lots in common with NW) but the bite reports do indicate at least some people found it rather unpleasant.  There's no way of comparing it to Pokie bites directly since the reports are just that- reports- so a lot of other things factor in including, but not limited to, the specific bite, the size of the T, the specific bitee and biter, etc.  Exercise caution as usual and you should be fine, and the advice given- knowing that it might have a bad bite- is perfect.  Just so you know what is to be expected in case you do find yourself needing to go to the ER for muscle relaxers and antiemetics.

I have never been bitten either, just have to be aware of the T at all times.  For this one and most other arboreals that like to hide, I just encourage them back into their hide and plug the opening with a ball of paper towels so I can work freely without worrying about them coming flying out unexpectedly.  I highly recommend cork tubes for nippy arboreals for this reason, makes maintenance so easy.


----------



## J Morningstar (Mar 27, 2012)

I have to say mine has after a year only finally started coming out at night and is the most "scareable" of my T's. If I move too fast go near or bother her at all she flails her legs about and goes into her hide...


----------



## grayzone (Mar 27, 2012)

^just out of curiosity J morningstar, is it a male? this question holds no credit to anything, id just like to know for mental note


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark & say it's a female judging by his use of the words "her" & "she". Also, my male matured in less than a year so that's another thing that would make me guess female.


----------



## Tarac (Mar 28, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> I'm going to take a shot in the dark & say it's a female judging by his use of the words "her" & "she". Also, my male matured in less than a year so that's another thing that would make me guess female.


At that size, it's a female.  This species is sexually dimorphic, males are blonde:

http://giantspiders.com/L_violaceopes_male.html


----------



## grayzone (Mar 28, 2012)

grayzone said:


> ^just out of curiosity J morningstar, is it a male? this question holds no credit to anything, id just like to know for mental note


 whoa.. must have still been half asleep with THIS post... i had a late nite the nite before:wall:

---------- Post added 03-28-2012 at 04:19 PM ----------

tarac, i coincidentally will be getting a violaceopes next week (along with a C. fimbriatus and a few others) ... at what size does the sexual dimophism generally take place? is it at a certain size or does it become apparent among maturity?


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 29, 2012)

Tarac said:


> At that size, it's a female.  This species is sexually dimorphic, males are blonde:
> 
> http://giantspiders.com/L_violaceopes_male.html


I was being sarcastic.



grayzone said:


> ... at what size does the sexual dimophism generally take place? is it at a certain size or does it become apparent among maturity?


I think mine started showing differences in color around the 3" mark. The male stayed the same color while the female started to show signs of turning blue. Ultimately the male turned olive green when he matured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J Morningstar (Mar 30, 2012)

I do believe mine is female, it's got bright purple legs and wonderful color. And no hooks on the forelegs..also it's a bit past the 3 inch mark...


----------



## bagheera (May 26, 2019)

I have packed up hundreds of these. A few had to be pulled off of my back (Why is it that when a T runs up your arm they always stop in the middle of your back?)  I consider them fairly docile, not that I would care to handle them. Reports that I have read suggest that they pack a hell of a wallop. Very few have threatened me. At present I have a 11" girl that is VERY testy, I am very careful with her! Mostly don't bother them, and they won't bother you. They CAN teleport, BTW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RJZerg (May 26, 2019)

I'd like to see the current breeding environment for tarantulas if I could


----------



## cold blood (May 26, 2019)

bagheera said:


> At present I have a 11" girl that is VERY tes


pic with a ruler....11", im not buying it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (May 27, 2019)

cold blood said:


> pic with a ruler....11", im not buying it.


I'd like to see a 11 inch one too. My girl looks huge, but in reality she's probably in the 7 - 8 inch range.


----------



## viper69 (May 27, 2019)

Thomas2015 said:


> No problem: I should have made everything a little more clear. I was more concerned that their venom may be comparable to something like a pokie, which I would rather stay away from for now. As for that care sheet: it was awesome!
> 
> Thank you guys!


It can be for many people- not a species to get complacent with at all.



TexasTreeViper said:


> If dealt with correctly there's no reason they should be frightened or angry.


This is not true.

Their behavior cannot be predicted. They aren’t snakes, whose behavior patterns can be more predictable at times.

Plenty of posts where a pet T did the unexplained for no obvious reason.


----------

